# Belly hash



## Ximaxxx (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey.. So I've been smoking sum mystery dank idk I might post a pic I'm really curious about it. Got sum vodka (1galon) been drinkn that in cool aide lemonade wit lemon juice from the plastic yellow lemon full of Lemon juice its tropical man along wit sum reggae: song : herbalist farmer : on pandora :chuck fender -herbalist farmer n sum bob marley 2 birds yeas.
But the topic: okay belly hash.. I'm drinkin straight or mixed vodka chilled. And then I take a lil bud and eat n chew that bud until mixed n crushed n mashed n my mouth the take a sip then rinse it down with straight vodka. Wouldn't that make the same oil u get making qwiso or what hash oil but in ur "belly" or stomach the infested herb mixes with the belly of vodka or high proof liquor and no a lol jiggle n u making belly hash xD lol idk man ima try it ill post back if it goes pretty crazy.um.. But just think; we smoke n drink n thc and alcohol either potenate one or the other massively. U smoke n drink u get more stooned n more dope high drunk u drink get the spins n then smoke 1-2 bong rios held in ur bowls equalivent or joint ur fckd man haha. Thc lowers ur alcohol tolerance instantly ur belly full of alchol n liver is lowered and begin getin absorbed at a faster rate n u get hit like a truck is alcohol buzz n spins wasted soooo fast from weed. I usually wanna puke but go into a nauseous state lied down for 10 min lol fightn the intense spins n nausea just cuz I didn't wanna puke but that's the easy way out haha na but that's from smoked cannabis. If we ingest "actual" cannabis flowers into or body not just by smoke into the blood stream but from the Stomach, and that stomch containing a solvent like "vodka" is it possible it could create better or neutral effects ontop of just inhaled bloodstream absorbed thc n cbd ,ect canabinoids that way rather then a more less waste technique such as consumption saving many healthy antioxidants n oils as we as fiber. It just hit me and is blowing my bind its a crazy thought n very likely theory \|/


----------



## Ximaxxx (Feb 8, 2015)

Like Rick Simpson oil but mixed in ur stomach


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you for your contribution!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol


----------



## StonedSandwich (Feb 27, 2015)

_ couldn't do that. IF I drink and smoke I instantly get dizzy, puke and pass out_


----------

